# 85 720 warm up problems..



## blazer1313 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey,

New to the 720 scene and have some questions that can hopefully be cleared up. Ok my truck has a aftermarket 32/36 Weber carb on it using the stock intake manifold with the small included adapter plate. I just rebuilt the carb and tuned to clear up some issues. The rebuild helped a lot but it still has the main problem............When cold, it will start fine and run for about 5 minutes. Then it will idle REALLY rough for another 8 minutes. Then all of a sudden it will smooth out again for the rest of the time you have it on. WHAT IS GOING ON??? I noticed it has an O2 sensor and probably some sort of computer that controls the ignition. Could the computer be telling it to misfire or what???? Can I bypass it??

Also when trying to time my ignition I found that it was set too advanced. Its sitting at 15 degrees BTDC when it should be at 3-4 degrees BTDC. When I tried to adjust the timing it woudln't because it was bottomed out and would not retard anymore. OK...on a normal GM you can remove the distributor and move it one tooth foreward or back. I tried on this and you can't. Its driven by one shaft that wont move because its probably connected to the crank. Any suggestions on changing my timing anymore??

Oh yeah....my headlights suck. I mean my parking lights don't work, my dash lights work when they want and my headlights can't decide if they want to be on low or high beam! I'm guessing its a headlight switch???

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!! Thanks.


----------

